# Dan Gurney Classic at LenJet



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The GT/GTP cars will use the same G-Jet, Thunderstorm, Thundercat and Viper Jet chassis as the NSC Sportsman class.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Tracks*

The ASRL race will be on the Champion track.









The GT/GTP race will be on the Car Model track.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Podium Shots*

GT/GTP podium









ASRL team race 1st place









ASRL team race 2nd place









ASRL team race 3rd place


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Race Results*

Race results are here: Results & Standings - HOCOC Slot Car Racing


The orange track is an original Car Model tub track from the '60s (I think!). The track was originally braided and was hanging on the wall at Modelville Hobbby when it was still at its old location with the braid peeling off. After the move the original track surface got lost and Peter Lentros commissioned Brad's Tracks to make new sections with rails to fit the tub. The track has great flow and is a blast to race on.


----------

